# EOS 70D Images Surface Early



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href=""></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D

</strong>A few Korean based images have appeared showing off the Canon EOS 70D. If you can translate the language, please do so in the forum.</p>
<p>We’ll be up until midnight EST for the launch of what looks to be a very well specced APS-C camera from Canon.</p>
<p>We haven’t yet heard about the build quality of the camera. Here’s hoping it’s weather sealed to some degree.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/eos70d_f2_.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-13900 alignnone" alt="eos70d_f2_" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/eos70d_f2_.jpg" width="500" height="500" /></a></p>
<p> </p>
<p><img class="size-medium wp-image-13888 alignnone" alt="img0601" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0601-575x225.jpg" width="575" height="225" /></p>
<p><img class="size-medium wp-image-13887 alignnone" alt="img0401" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0401-575x233.jpg" width="575" height="233" /></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0201.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13886 alignnone" alt="img0201" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0201-575x302.jpg" width="575" height="302" /></a></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0901-1.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13889 alignnone" alt="img0901 (1)" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/img0901-1-575x227.jpg" width="575" height="227" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 70D Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>20.2mp CMOS Sensor</li>
<li>DIGIC 5+</li>
<li>19pt AF System (All Cross Type)</li>
<li>7fps</li>
<li>Built-in WiFi</li>
<li>3″ Vari-Angle Touch Screen LCD</li>
<li>ISO 12,800 Maximum</li>
<li>Dual Pixel CMOS Autofocus</li>
<li>Full HD Video</li>
<li>HDR</li>
<li>Multiexposure Mode</li>
<li>LP-E6 Battery</li>
<li>Announcement on July 2, 2013</li>
</ul>
<p><em>Thanks for these</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## BruinBear (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

I guess this confirms 7D AF system

Also, layout is almost the exact same as 6D besides the Q button, might pick one up as a backup crop body


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

19 AF points and a D-pad. To whomever said it would need a joystick, sorry...told ya!


----------



## nolken (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

but will it perform like the 7D autofocus system with a non-dedicated AF processor?


----------



## farmdwg (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

So the question is do I pick up a 7D or a 70D... I think I'm leaning still towards the 7D.


----------



## nolken (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

looks like a cross between a 60d and a 7d


----------



## nolken (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



farmdwg said:


> So the question is do I pick up a 7D or a 70D... I think I'm leaning still towards the 7D.



I may be looking to sell my 7D that I picked up back in January depending on how this camera performs.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



nolken said:


> but will it perform like the 7D autofocus system with a non-dedicated AF processor?



It'll probably have the 7D's AF processor. The Digic chip doesn't do the AF, it's a separate, dedicated chip.


----------



## francisa (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

Got the image in text translated to,

Hulgot squeeze ※ ^ \ image processing yield

° malgya
° White Balance
° Peokchyeo style
° East Lighting Optimizer 
° Mayhem
° Sensitivity at 50 
° hwaleong

NR
° 1 kkeumteun 6 records
° Color Space
° Full-length Under illumination hearing
° Songs calibration times
° chromatic aberration certificate.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



neuroanatomist said:


> It'll probably have the 7D's AF processor. The Digic chip doesn't do the AF, it's a separate, dedicated chip.


Will be interesting to see what the AF of the 7D II will be like (I'm not up to date with the current rumors). Something between this and 5D3?


----------



## Dantana (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



francisa said:


> Got the image in text translated to,
> 
> Hulgot squeeze ※ ^ \ image processing yield
> 
> ...



I think I've found my new camera, since Mayhem is the one feature I've been waiting for.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



neuroanatomist said:


> 19 AF points and a D-pad. To whomever said it would need a joystick, sorry...told ya!



Joystick will be in 7D II with 1D X or 5D III 61points AF system - 10fps ;D


----------



## baervan (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

looks a bit plasticky for a 1600$ crop body.. also it costs the same as the 6D. now i officially have no idea about canon's policy anymore.


----------



## preppyak (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



baervan said:


> looks a bit plasticky for a 1600$ crop body.. also it costs the same as the 6D. now i officially have no idea about canon's policy anymore.


Where'd you see $1600? It was that with the 18-135 kit...

And, it makes sense that it would follow the form of the 60D body. Weather resistant without actually being as well built as the 7D and 5dIII line.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



baervan said:


> looks a bit plasticky for a 1600$ crop body.. also it costs the same as the 6D. now i officially have no idea about canon's policy anymore.



About we start at "high profit". 

If you want good AF system, well build body and better frame rate and more...are you willing to pay $3000ish?

About we wait and see what 70D can do :


----------



## tamahome5555 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

1ST IMG ; EOS 70D 전,후 모습
2ND IMG ;약2020만 APS-C CMOS 센서 
3RD IMG ; DIGIC 5+ 이미지 프로세서
4TH IMG ; 넓은 AF 영역으로 예측이 힘든 피사체도 정학하게!
5TH IMG ;

*RAW 이미지 처리 항목 (Image processing items) [Guessing that it has built in raw editor? or not.] 
`밝기 (BRIGHTNESS)
`화이트 밸런스 (WHITE BALANCE)
`픽쳐 스타일 (PICTURE STYLE)
`자동 밝기 최적화 (Auto Lighting Optimizer)
`고감도 ISO (ISO SENSITIVITY)
노이즈 감소 (Noise Reduction)
`JPEG 기록 (RECORD?)
`색 공간 (COLOR SPACE)
`주변 조도 보정 (Peripheral illumination correction)
`왜곡보정 (Distortion correction)
색 수차 보정 (Chromatic aberration correction)

Inside the settings :
보호된 이미지 (Protected Images?)
이미지 회전 (Image Rotation)
이미지 삭제 (Delete image) seems catchy..
인쇄 명령 (Print command)
포토북 설정 (Photobook settings?)
필터 효과 (Filter effects)
RAW 이미지 처리 (Image processing)


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



Dantana said:


> francisa said:
> 
> 
> > Got the image in text translated to,
> ...



what's mayhem?


----------



## Famateur (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



baervan said:


> looks a bit plasticky for a 1600$ crop body.. also it costs the same as the 6D. now i officially have no idea about canon's policy anymore.



I believe it was leaked as $1,649 as a kit with the 18-135 IS STM lens. I'll bet the body-only price is more like $1,299 (US). Hoping for $1,199. 

Can't wait to see some sample images, higher ISO tests and hands-on testing of the new Live View AF performance. I'm having trouble reconciling the "set a new benchmark for ISO" with the spec sheet showing a one-stop improvement in native ISO. One side of me worries that it's all about the DIG!C 5+ JPEG output, and the other side of me is hopeful that it'll be new sensor technology to boast about. 

I guess we'll see. I'm actually much more excited than I thought I'd be. With the delay of the 7DII, I figured the 70D would get the sensor from the SL1/T5i. Now I'm hopeful that this will be a firm response from Canon to it's competitors.


----------



## daltech (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

I'm excited !

I've been waiting to purchase a new camera, I currently own and like my 40D, but sometimes miss not being to take video, also the ISO performance in some situation is an issue for me.

I like the crop body for the sport photography that I do, with my 70-200mm f/2.8 IS II lens and 1.4X III extender it is an excellent combination, so the FF are out of the question.

I've been tempted by the 7D in the past, but the 40D served me well, VERY well, I'll wait to see the first impressions from the reviews, but will not wait much before pushing the button I think, I think the 70D could very well be a very good camera for what I use, looking at the specs, for now of course 

Cheers.

Bernard


----------



## cookinghusband (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

Seems like the old 7D with a newer better sensor? And at the same price. a bit on the expensive side especially when the exchange rate already 20%. The pricing should reflect. 

Canon is very expensive at Korea though


----------



## hmmm (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



Dantana said:


> francisa said:
> 
> 
> > Got the image in text translated to,
> ...



" East Lighting Optimizer ": I can only assume that Canada, the United States and Europe will get the West Lighting Optimizer?

...I'm intrigued by the Peokchyeo style feature ... and a little relieved ... personally, I was getting a little tired of that Gangnam style stuff.

Finally ... songs calibration! Yes! I can load all my tunes into the camera! Take that, Nikon!


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



hmmm said:


> Dantana said:
> 
> 
> > francisa said:
> ...




I'm excited about the jukebox capabilities even though it only holds 6 records. Given the size of the camera and sensor,I'm assuming it will only hold '45's.


----------



## -ap- (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

So, does this sensor affect the video autofocus? will the video autofocus be better?

thanks..


----------



## roadrunner (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*

I would have picked this up as a replacement to my 7D, to use a backup to my 5D3, but it looks like this will use SD cards. If it used CF, I would pick one up for sure... Looks like it will be a 7DII or another 5DIII for me.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



hmmm said:


> Dantana said:
> 
> 
> > francisa said:
> ...



I laughed a bit too much at that. Funny stuff man.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



that1guyy said:


> Dantana said:
> 
> 
> > francisa said:
> ...



this is mayhem


----------



## Harry Muff (Jul 2, 2013)

Not that it's important but it's an ugly bastard.


----------



## Powder Portraits (Jul 2, 2013)

Mayhem is the look on my face when one of my ski photographers brings a 60 or 70D with the rear screen dangling.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



Famateur said:


> baervan said:
> 
> 
> > looks a bit plasticky for a 1600$ crop body.. also it costs the same as the 6D. now i officially have no idea about canon's policy anymore.
> ...


 

The 18-135mm STM adds $350 to the T5i body price, so $1299 might be the price. 

Of course, the street price will drop sharply after a few months.


----------



## garyknrd (Jul 2, 2013)

Is this camera suppose to go up against the D7100?


----------



## ag25 (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



cookinghusband said:


> Seems like the old 7D with a newer better sensor? And at the same price. a bit on the expensive side especially when the exchange rate already 20%...



This reflects my sentiment at the moment. I was hoping it might be closer to the price of the 60D at launch. Hopefully the ISO improvements are significant enough, otherwise the 7D is looking really good at the moment.


----------



## rpt (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



wsmith96 said:


> hmmm said:
> 
> 
> > Dantana said:
> ...


What! No 78s? Won't work for me!


----------



## bholliman (Jul 2, 2013)

garyknrd said:


> Is this camera suppose to go up against the D7100?



Looks like it matches up nicely.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 2, 2013)

Okay... Did they remove some ports or did they squeeze them in together? The rubber tabs only go half-way down the body compared to the 50D....

This camera looks pretty sweet... I'm pretty darn happy with my 50D.. But for $1200 and the potentially awesome specs, I may be tempted.. Here's to hoping!


----------



## drjlo (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm hoping the (presumably) improved sensor makes it into the next EOS-M body, which is really the size I need in addition to my full frame body.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jul 2, 2013)

Still happy that I got a bargain on a refurbished 60D for my kids to use.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 2, 2013)

If they don't wig out on the price, this will be a nice camera.

Technically, they could add back 1-field MFA (being that the 7DmkII will most likely have the 2-fields like the newer cameras) and lose nothing and get rid of SOME complaints of the 60D detractors.

I'm ready for sticker shock though :/


----------



## Zv (Jul 2, 2013)

The button layout is very similar to the 6D, with the exception of the magnify button. No joystick either. Is Canon killing of the Joystick?


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 2, 2013)

*EOS 70D Price*

Any rumors as to the price of the EOS 70D body? I'm wondering whether it be more expensive than the 60D at its launch.


----------



## Strobe the globe (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmmm, is it worth upgrading from the 60D? New specs including built in WiFi would be very handy. Are they going to loose the annoying "lock" button on the control dial on the top of the body?


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Strobe the globe said:


> Hmmm, is it worth upgrading from the 60D? New specs including built in WiFi would be very handy. Are they going to loose the annoying "lock" button on the control dial on the top of the body?



Looking at the pictures, it looks like it locks to me. Sorry....


----------



## leo_sin (Jul 2, 2013)

Got a 450D for a long time and want to upgrade. Now the 70D looks great in spec. Hope it won't be too expensive :-\


----------



## ewigkeits (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: EOS 70D Images Surface Early translate *














I have translate this and insert the text in image. If you wanna more translate korean, send to me.


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: Early EOS 70D Images Surface*



Dylan777 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 19 AF points and a D-pad. To whomever said it would need a joystick, sorry...told ya!
> ...


Now, that was the worst thing to say. Everyone will wait for that camera and will not buy 70D at all ;D ;D ;D


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 2, 2013)

tron said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Not "everyone" has over $2000 to spend on cameras. And it most likely won't have the tilt screen which is a deal breaker.


----------



## ahab1372 (Jul 2, 2013)

that1guyy said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...


Not "everyone" needs or wants a tilt screen


----------



## joelsongphotography (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm Korean and here are the translations:

<EOS 70D 전,후 모습> = <EOS 70D Front, Back Images>

<약 2020만 APS-C CMOS 센서> = <approximately 20.2 million pixel APS-C CMOS Sensor>

<DIGIC 5+ 이미지 프로세서> = <DIGIC 5+ Image Processor>

넓은 AF 영역으로 예측하기 힘든 피사체도 정확하게 = With a wide AF area, accurately predicts even unpredictable subjects

*RAW 이미지 처리 항목 = *RAW Image Processing Items
-밝기 = Brightness
-화이트 밸런스 = White Balance
-픽쳐 스타일 = Picture Style
-자동 밝기 최적화 = Auto Brightness Optimization
-고감도 ISO 촬영 시 노이즈 감소 = Noise Reduction in High ISO
-JPEG 기록 = Record to JPEG
-색 공간 = Color Space
-주변 조도 보정 = Surrounding Illumination Correction
-왜곡 보정 = Distortion Correction
-색 수차 보정 = Color Aberration Correction 

<EOS 카메라 내 RAW 이미지 처리 모습> = <view of EOS in-Camera RAW image processing>


Hope this helps


----------



## tallrob (Jul 4, 2013)

picky aside- when is Canon going to learn how to make a battery grip that doesn't look like a turd hanging off the camera's butt?


----------



## fstoparmy (Jul 5, 2013)

tallrob said:


> picky aside- when is Canon going to learn how to make a battery grip that doesn't look like a turd hanging off the camera's butt?



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 8, 2013)

ahab1372 said:


> that1guyy said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



With new video feature - why not tilt screen ;D


----------

